# Cubetcha 2009



## Bryan (Sep 18, 2009)

Should be on the WCA site soon.

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubetcha/index.php

Some people will complain about certain events not being there (like 4x4 and 5x5), but that's because of the lack of volunteers and the large turnout of competitors at the Twin Cities competition, so I scaled things back just a bit, but if we have a lower turnout and enough volunteers, we'll be adding events the day of. Also, we're doing more multi-round events than we have before. So this is a good chance for people to be able to do 3 rounds of 3x3.


----------



## Logan (Sep 18, 2009)

If we end up adding 4x4 and 5x5, what will the drop off times be.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll probably go. I may volunteer to scramble. I want 4x4.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 18, 2009)

Logan said:


> If we end up adding 4x4 and 5x5, what will the drop off times be.



It depends on a large variety of things. How much time we have, how many people are signed up for it, how many scramblers we have....


----------



## Edmund (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like good events to me. Two rounds of 2x2 and One-Handed (those are the best events.) I would really like to go.


----------



## mark3 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmmm. Anyone have a place I can stay?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are okay with 2 groups of scrambles for bigcubes Waris and I can each scramble for a group, and that should make things go a lot faster. 

However, even if Waris is able to give me a ride I can't guarantee at this point that I'll be able to make it, although I'll certainly do my best.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> If you are okay with 2 groups of scrambles



I do 2 groups for everything, unless I have a lot of judges/scramblers that aren't competing in that event.

Facebook event is up: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=134919997219

So you can invite your friends.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 19, 2009)

Bryan I need 4x4... I am trying to get NAR...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 19, 2009)

When I saw the name of this competition, I thought it was a play on "captcha" as opposed to "ubetcha".


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> When I saw the name of this competition, I thought it was a play on "captcha" as opposed to "ubetcha".



Same >_>


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Bryan I need 4x4... I am trying to get NAR...



Hopefully we'll get to add 4x4. And you'll have 15 shots at 3x3, <SARCASM>assuming you make it to the final round</SARCASM>



Tim Reynolds said:


> When I saw the name of this competition, I thought it was a play on "captcha" as opposed to "ubetcha".



It would've made for a more interesting logo. I have to see if I can apply a flannel pattern to the website.

For those that might not understand:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ubetcha
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=u+betcha
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=you+betcha


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 28, 2009)

I was looking at the schedule and I noticed that there wasn't a first round of OH.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 28, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> I was looking at the schedule and I noticed that there wasn't a first round of OH.



Doh....OK, I fixed it now. anyway, some other updates:

Assuming we have the people show up that say they'll show up, I'm fairly confident we'll be able to have 4x4x4. If we get a ton of people, then 4x4x4 might swtich to a combined final, but I'm thinking we're going to have plenty of time.

Also, I updated the food donations needed. Their website listed some of their more needed items. Of course, we're not going to be extremely picky on what people bring, but please don't bring a bunch of Ramen noodles. Seriously, it's for charity after all.

Also, I hope to be able to announce a few other things when they get finalized.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 28, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Also, I hope to be able to announce a few other things when they get finalized.



Like what?


----------



## Bryan (Sep 29, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I hope to be able to announce a few other things when they get finalized.
> ...



I'll have some stuff to give away. Some cubes from Winning Moves... I don't have enough to make them prizes for each events, but I'll do like I did at MN Open 2007 and just have drawings or maybe some mystery events for them.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> And you'll have 15 shots at 3x3, <SARCASM>assuming you make it to the final round</SARCASM>



He won't, I'm going to take all 16 spots in the final.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 30, 2009)

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/hotelcheckin/post/2009/09/68500042/1



Website said:


> To publicize its $6 billion, chain-wide makeover, Starwood's biggest chain - Sheraton - will give away 2,100 free nights at 86 new or newly renovated hotels. The contest will take place Oct. 6-9 for the night of Oct. 23.



Might be handy for those coming to the competition. I have no idea what the chance of winning is.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 30, 2009)

Bryan said:


> http://content.usatoday.com/communities/hotelcheckin/post/2009/09/68500042/1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! I just want to double check which hotel you think I should register for so I don't accidentally choose the wrong one.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 30, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > http://content.usatoday.com/communities/hotelcheckin/post/2009/09/68500042/1
> ...



I don't live in Minneapolis, so I would just use Google Maps to see what's closest to the venue. Driving to the venue on Saturday morning shouldn't be an issue. There'll be no traffic then.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 1, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > And you'll have 15 shots at 3x3, <SARCASM>assuming you make it to the final round</SARCASM>
> ...



Then I will have 10 to NAR single and 2 NR or NAR average


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok I now know that I am actually coming unless an emergency comes up. So I'll post my goals in celebration.

2x2: one sub-4 avg, both avgs sub-4.5
3x3: sub13 single, sub15 avg, don't fail finals.
4x4: ~57 avg
5x5: sub2avg
OH: sub30 avg maybe. don't really care
BLD: ~2:20
pyra: sub-8 avg, maybe lower if someone has a good tropicalestore I can borrow.
magics: sub Bob Burton
mega: beat Waris
clock: 1.5s under w/e time wins WC
sq1: ~18 avg, 15 single


----------



## Forte (Oct 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > When I saw the name of this competition, I thought it was a play on "captcha" as opposed to "ubetcha".
> ...



lolololol

I thought that it was Cube*TECHA*.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 12, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Bryan I need 4x4... I am trying to get NAR...



So after Worlds, do you think you have a chance at 4x4x4 NAR? Or are you going to focus on a different event?

Also, I have a trading thread for Cubetcha if anyone hasn't seen it yet.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16072


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 12, 2009)

Bryan said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan I need 4x4... I am trying to get NAR...
> ...



Well a bit after I posted this I realized that Dan would probably beat NAR for 4x4, so I have been 100% focused on 3x3. So I am going to go for NAR for that. I was almost certain to get NR, but Dan killed that too, so I might as well just get a sub 11 average...



If we add another event, can it be megaminx???


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 15, 2009)

Why are there two rounds for OH? Given that there are only 11 people registered and it is a relatively unpopular event I think that time could be used for other events that people want more. And why is 2x2 final top 16? There are only 17 people for 2x2 thus far and I feel a 6 or 8 person final would take only 10-15 minutes max.

Also, I will scramble all of megaminx if sq1 is added. And clock is a given.

And in case nobody caught the hint in my last post, I'd really like to borrow a pyraminx from someone.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 15, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Why are there two rounds for OH? Given that there are only 11 people registered and it is a relatively unpopular event I think that time could be used for other events that people want more. And why is 2x2 final top 16? There are only 17 people for 2x2 thus far and I feel a 6 or 8 person final would take only 10-15 minutes max.
> 
> Also, I will scramble all of megaminx if sq1 is added. And clock is a given.
> 
> And in case nobody caught the hint in my last post, I'd really like to borrow a pyraminx from someone.



If you wanna use mine you can.


----------



## Logan (Oct 15, 2009)

Goin' for some more sub-10 solves Waris?


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 15, 2009)

Logan said:


> Goin' for some more sub-10 solves Waris?



kinda go for the sub WR approach but i hope to get an sub 9 single and a sub 12 average. hopefully NAR


----------



## Logan (Oct 15, 2009)

hahaha. I bet you will. I hope I'm not solving when you're up so I can see it.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 15, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Why are there two rounds for OH? Given that there are only 11 people registered and it is a relatively unpopular event I think that time could be used for other events that people want more. And why is 2x2 final top 16? There are only 17 people for 2x2 thus far and I feel a 6 or 8 person final would take only 10-15 minutes max.
> 
> Also, I will scramble all of megaminx if sq1 is added. And clock is a given.
> 
> And in case nobody caught the hint in my last post, I'd really like to borrow a pyraminx from someone.



When Cubetcha was initially planned, we didn't know what kind of turnout we would have, or what kind of help we would have, so we kept the events down to the initial events that had optimal scrambling, and just went with more solves for people. 

Of course, since turnout is kind of low (and we now have people like you and Waris), we may have to adjust this a bit (like one-handed). But I think a large second 2x2 round wouldn't be an issue.

And you can borrow my Pyraminx.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 15, 2009)

Bryan said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Why are there two rounds for OH? Given that there are only 11 people registered and it is a relatively unpopular event I think that time could be used for other events that people want more. And why is 2x2 final top 16? There are only 17 people for 2x2 thus far and I feel a 6 or 8 person final would take only 10-15 minutes max.
> ...



I wonder why its not like Twin Cities 09, because there were like 50 people there


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 15, 2009)

I would go *IF* It wasn't a 5 hour drive... I really wanna go to a comp.

:fpI cant believe I missed the chance for a free hotel room...


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 15, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> I would go *IF* It wasn't a 5 hour drive... I really wanna go to a comp.
> 
> :fpI cant believe I missed the chance for a free hotel room...



It like 6 hrs for me... Traveling 5 or 6 hrs isn't that bad


----------



## Bryan (Oct 15, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> I would go *IF* It wasn't a 5 hour drive... I really wanna go to a comp.
> 
> :fpI cant believe I missed the chance for a free hotel room...



The free hotel room isn't that useful if you don't drive. Where are you from? Unless you're right near Kansas City, this may be the closest competition to you (besides the ones in Rochester) for a while.

I tried to setup a competition in Iowa with two different people and those both fell through.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 16, 2009)

Bryan said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I would go *IF* It wasn't a 5 hour drive... I really wanna go to a comp.
> ...



I live in the Chicago-land area so I would have to stay at a hotel.

And yes I(my mom) would have to drive me.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 16, 2009)

Since there isn't gonna be a second OH round, can we do Megaminx please?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 16, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Since there isn't gonna be a second OH round, can we do Megaminx please?



We're going to try and get through many extra events.....I'm guessing 4x4 and 5x5 and clock will take priority over Megaminx, but it depends on the numbers and how far we run ahead.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 20, 2009)

"Registration closes on October 19th." Why are people surprised when it's October 19th and registration is closed? As much as I love you registering at the very last minute, come on!


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 23, 2009)

will there be internet access from the church?


----------



## mr.onehanded (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone thinking pizza?


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 23, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> Anyone thinking pizza?



I'm thinking Arby's


----------



## Bryan (Oct 23, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> Anyone thinking pizza?



If you have any recommendations, let us know.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 23, 2009)

TACOS!


----------



## Logan (Oct 23, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> mr.onehanded said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone thinking pizza?
> ...



+1 for Arby's or Tacos. I'm not really a big fan of pizza.

WOOT! It is in 16 hours and 37 minutes!!!!
Can't wait!!! 

UPDATE

I just talked to Dragan and my Hexagonal dipyramid stickers won't be here by saturday. So I guess I'll take a preorder and I'll ship it to whoever buys it later.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 23, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> mr.onehanded said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone thinking pizza?
> ...



Are you even coming?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubetcha/results.php

If the Internet works there.....


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks like the internet worked... looks like I'm getting slower and slower too.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone who had fun today say Aye.

AYE!!


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone who wasn't there say Nay

NAY!!


----------



## Logan (Oct 25, 2009)

Aye!


----------



## Bryan (Oct 25, 2009)

Dontchanknow...

...non-competing judges help out a lot?
...some competitors thank organizers by buying them pizza?
...I really like those competitors?
...we had speed bubble-wrap popping?
...many people DNF'd because they thought they were done, but weren't?
...Waris is going to learn to do "Cube on a stick" fast?
...people from Missouri don't know what lutefisk is?
...but almost everyone from Minnesota does?
...the Wisconsin Employees' Right to Know Act specifically exempts lutefisk in defining "toxic substances"?
...if you come from Green Bay to Minneapolis to compete, you earn the Brett Favre award?
...parent/child teamsolve was even more popular than before?
...one person almost went over 1 minute in the "Speed tying your shoe" mystery event?
...we collected a bunch of food?
...my wife and daughter couldn't make it because they were helping with another event providing food for the hungry?
...Waris's girlfriend refuses to compete, even though _apparently _she can solve the cube? 
...when we told people to be quiet during BLD, and not a single person clapped after Chris's first solve?
...but one person clapped after the second?
...and it was a BLD competitor that was done?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 25, 2009)

Cubetcha i know  lol


----------



## Logan (Oct 25, 2009)

Dontchaknow...

... I DNF'd popping bubble wrap by missing 1 (maybe 2) bubbles (should have been a +2 i think )?
... I have no idea what lutefisk is, even though i'm Minnesotan?
... Woner placed in every (official) event except 3x3 (and maybe BLD)?
... my dad fails at listening to directions (and Rubik's cubes)?
... we collected a lot of food (as Bryan said)?
... C4Y brand cubes sound a lot louder when no one is talking?
... Only one person got a successful BLD solve?
... 4 of by puzzles were broken?
... It's a bad idea to let (beginner) people try to set WRs on your pyraminx? (see above)
... apparently Waris is "FALSE"?
... I still can't get a good average at a competition?
... I got four 37.xx times in the second round of 3x3?
... I'm sad that we won't be able to do this again until next summer?
... I might try to arrange a comp sooner?
... I want to keep posting these "Did you know..."s but it's getting kind of late?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 25, 2009)

Logan said:


> Did you know...
> 
> ... I DNF'd popping bubble wrap by missing 1 (maybe 2) bubbles (should have been a +2 i think )?
> ... Only one person got a successful BLD average?
> ...



Now you know how clock people feel.
One person had a successful BLD solve, not average.
Your pyraminx sucked to begin with....
That's some database goofiness with the live results.

I think for this competitions, these should really be called "Dontchaknow..." Updating my previous post.


----------



## Logan (Oct 25, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know...
> ...



Yeah.
Oh. Fixed
I think my pyraminx was great. For me at least.
Yeah. A lot of people are "FALSE".

Good idea. Fixed.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 25, 2009)

Looking on the clock results, David got as close to the world record as possible. Too bad about the DNF.  I guess it would have been better then 9.28...

Don't worry! We all know you can do it!


----------



## Bryan (Oct 25, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Looking on the clock results, David got as close to the world record as possible. Too bad about the DNF.  I guess it would have been better then 9.28...
> 
> Don't worry! We all know you can do it!



His first solve was 10.00. Of course, there was some "pin issue" that caused the DNF, and probably slowed him down a bit.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 25, 2009)

Logan how am I false?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 25, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Logan how am I false?



On the live results results system, there were some goofiness where it would say "FALSE" because how how the spreadsheet interpreted some results.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 26, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Looking on the clock results, David got as close to the world record as possible. Too bad about the DNF.  I guess it would have been better then 9.28...
> 
> Don't worry! We all know you can do it!



The DNF should have been WR single, but a peg got stuck and it was turning clocks on both sides. 

Dontchaknow
- I only won the events I didn't practice for?
- my megaminx results are a PB mo3 by more than 10 seconds?
- the first solve should have been a low 1:4x and pb single, but I mis-recognized EO, had 4 look CO, 2 look EP, and 5 corner CP.
- The new meffert's megaminxes aren't bad?
- The new color scheme is? (also like 30 tiles say something on them)
- My sup-2 5x5 solves were because I kind of forgot how to do edges?
- My 4x4 solves went OP, OP, OP, OP, P?
- I got to LL by ~53 on all of them but the 55?
- That I apparently suck at parity execution?
- The first solve of 2x2 finals should have been NAR?
- That I failed 3 easy scrambles?
- That this is the first time I've improved my magic single since my very first official solve?
- That stopwatches have alarms on them?
- That they like to go off next to me during BLD?
- Twice?
- That my slowest solve during clock warmup was 8.58?
- My fastest was 7.08?
- That after my second solve Waris yelled at people to get away from me?
- That it did a ton of good? (though not enough)
- That I haven't done a clock avg12 since my 6.89 in June?
- That this is the second time that I've tied my 3x3 single?
- That it's still a crap time?
- That my finals solves went fail LL, pop, meh, pop, fail?
- That people were actually not crap at megaminx, so we didn't need a cutoff for once?
- That I have no idea whether or not I did good at 5x5, because I have no idea what I average?
- That I could have easily had a ~3.7 MM avg but I took extra special care that I didn't +2 any?
- That the Mall of America is large?
- That girls didn't want to sit by us "because Waris is brown?"
- That a shark stole Waris' hat?
- That the hotel breakfast didn't have any bacon, so I barely ate anything there?


----------



## mr.onehanded (Oct 26, 2009)

Aye.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 26, 2009)

Dontchaknow
- That I blew my sub 12 average on the last solve?
- That after the first round I knew I wasn't going to get NAR?
- That I for once didn't +2 on 2x2?
- That I should have beaten Blazer at "cube on a stick" but I did 3 OLLs and 3 PLLs and he got a PLL skip?
- That someone told me that my brother once had the pyraminx NAR, like I didn't know?
- I +2ed 2 of my 4x4 solves?
- That my sister beat me in magic?
- That I dropped OH, but if I didn't I would have won it?
- That my 5x5 average was inconsistent and the 1:27 is a new PB for me?
- and that I didn't even practice 5x5?
- I missed my first BLD by 2 twisted corners?
- The last round of 3x3 sucked really bad for me?
- My 10.03 should have been sub 10 but I didn't recognize J perm for some reason?
- That me and the big shark made eye contact and he took my hat from me?
- That this man with fangs was watching David and I so we couldn't throw this piece of paper over the balcony?
- That I almost asked someone where there was a drink store?
- That this lady told her friend to sit 100 feet away from David and I because I was brown?
- That David pwns me in Peggle... really bad?
- That "I slappa da bass man"?
- That David and I almost got Nerf Swords to duel?
- That my sister is really annoying?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 26, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Dontchaknow
> - That someone told me that my brother once had the pyraminx NAR, like I didn't know?
> - That my sister beat me in magic?



Maybe it was the same person who asked "Who is Bob Burton?"
That was funny when she saw you choke on the last solve and started jumping up and down cheering.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 26, 2009)

Bryan said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > Dontchaknow
> ...



It was the same. It was Blazer


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 26, 2009)

Bryan said:


> ......one person almost went over 1 minute in the "Speed tying your shoe" mystery event?...


Charlie Cooper?

She would just make random moves with the "cords" hoping for a couple of skips

(in other words, she has to leave the shoes tied in order to have tied shoes the next day)


----------



## Bryan (Oct 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > ......one person almost went over 1 minute in the "Speed tying your shoe" mystery event?...
> ...



If Charlie ever comes to one of my competitions, we'll do like we did for the parent/child team solve and let someone stand behind her and give her directions.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 27, 2009)

Bryan said:


> ...people from Missouri don't know what lutefisk is?



... that Bryan didn't actually ask people from Missouri what lutefisk is?
... that I know it's a sort of slime made from whitefish and lye and that it's one of the worst culinary crimes in history?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 27, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > ...people from Missouri don't know what lutefisk is?
> ...



I went off the fact that Waris yelled "I don't think anyone here knows what that is."


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 27, 2009)

Bryan said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



Well at first I thought it wasn't even a real word lol


----------

